# Am I having a problem with Beanie?



## SueC (Jun 9, 2005)

Beanie has been acting weird these 2 weeks - always wanting to preen my fingers or feet and wanting to be pet on her back or neck area. She follows wherever I go and whenever she sees me, she'll do alot of coo-ing. All this while, her appetite has been good. 

Her poops were fine until this morning - she passed out abnormal stools. Was rushing to go to work so didn't have the time to take pics. But I recalled her first poop this a.m. was a white drop of fluid. About 15mins later, she passed out whitish green semi-fluids poop. Subsequently it was the white fluid drop again. Before she was put back to her cage, she gave very watery whitish green stools. 

Other than this weird poop situation, she looks bright-eyed. Her vent is clean. 

What is going on with her? Do I need to get her to the vet?

Suzanna


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Hi Suzanna, 

Sorry to hear that Beanie might not be up to par. I don't remember how old she is or whether or not she's laid eggs before. In any case, your best course of action is to watch her behaviour carefully. If she is still acting normal, eating & drinking the same it could just be an anomaly. Try the usual things for her in the mean time...ACV, probiotics, vitamins etc. 

If you were to see one of my hens poops right now, you'd probably freak out, lol. However, she's fine and acting normal as always. I've learned over the years that poops change a lot and vary from time to time. Could be hormonal reasons, anxiety, a change in eating habits etc. Just keep a close eye on Beanie and see if her poops clear up in the next few days.


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Hi Suzanna, 


If she is young and just now comeing up to where she might Lay her first Eggs, she might be trying to coax "you" into being a mate, or, being a mate who is interested to participate in some Nest Making and other stuff...and the off-poops might be from Hormones kicking in.

But do keep an eye on her of course...

If you hold out a disused Primary Feather or length of Broom Straw or other, and twirl it a little in front of her at about her Crop level...see what she does...if she takes it in her Beak, and looks all vivid and twinkley, then...it might just be Nest-Making-Time or close to it...!


Good luck..!


Phil
Las Vegas


----------



## SueC (Jun 9, 2005)

Thanks, Brad & Phil for the notes. 

She should be about 2 yrs old. Never laid any eggs so far.

She has always been on multi-vits, ACV, probiotics, garlic and calcium supplement. She also gets leafy greens twice a week. Is there anything else that I should include in her diet if she's going to lay eggs?

Ok, I'm going to get some twigs and offer them to her tonite!

Suzanna


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Hi Suzanne,

If she is going to lay eggs, it wouldn't hurt to give her some Brewers yeast-for B complex source, alfalfa-for cholorphyll, and a drop of cod liver oil-once in a while. Also, make sure she has a little bit of oil in her diet.


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Offering Baths in case she wants one...which you already do I am sure.


Otherwise, just letting her decide where to build her Nest, if in fact that is the evolving matter here...and if she elects someplace slippery or slick, at some point lay a folded small Towell there and set her already gathered items on it for her to re-arrange.



Twigs are likely best recieved if single and very slender and not overly brachiated...long Pine Needles, clean longish slender Feathers, Broom Straws and so on are typically well recieved...

Cocktail Straws...twist-ties, anything light and slender and three or four or five or six inches long seem to be prefered.


Best wishes,

Phil
Las Vegas


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Hi Sue, sounds like she is getting ready to lay an egg. You can always be on the safe side and get a stool culture done but I think she is just a "late bloomer".


----------



## SueC (Jun 9, 2005)

Thanks for the advices!

Of all the places she could have, she has chosen my cat's sleeping box for a nest, or so I think.  This is of cos no-no. I've set out a basket with some tissues and straws in her cage but I don't think she like it very much. 

She had her bath this morning and I will give her some nutritional yeast and wheat germ oil with her seeds later today.

Oh dear, I'm worried if she's going to be egg bound or run into complications.  

Suzanna


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Sue, I know you will be keeping an eye on her. Hopefully, all will be well!!

You might also offer some shredded paper if you have any. I sometimes get stuff in the mail and have a small hand shredder. When Squeaks is in daddy mode and sitting in his basket on his egg, I will drop a handful next to the basket. In about 10 minutes, they are ALL GONE...UNDER him and around his egg! So funny!

Sending LOVING and COMFORTING HUGS to you and Beanie!!

Please keep us updated... 

Shi 
& Mr. Squeaks


----------

